# 2008 angler of the year contest



## Jim (Jan 7, 2008)

Has begun! Good luck all!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1363


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW! I can hardly wait to get started - everyone else can complete for runner up :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2008)

esquired said:


> WOW! I can hardly wait to get started - everyone else can complete for runner up :lol:




Remember you are being voted on by your peers...Start making baits there buddy :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2008)

Jim said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! I can hardly wait to get started - everyone else can complete for runner up :lol:
> ...



I am out - I have no peers :roll:


----------



## redbug (Jan 7, 2008)

wow 12 best fish.... that leaves 3/4 of the members out... lol


----------



## Nickk (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW!

Nice prizes! That ices it, I'm buying myself a new camera for my birthday.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 7, 2008)

You mean I have to catch 12 fish?! I better get my A game on this summer. Question: Is it the best of 12 different species of fish? Or 2 best of 6 different species? I think that would be sweet!


:idea: Esquired: Show me ome good spots and you have MY vote! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> You mean I have to catch 12 fish?! I better get my A game on this summer. Question: Is it the best of 12 different species of fish? Or 2 best of 6 different species? I think that would be sweet!
> 
> 
> :idea: Esquired: Show me ome good spots and you have MY vote! :wink: :lol:



12 of your best fish, Species does not matter.


----------



## redbug (Jan 7, 2008)

Do we need a tinboats sign in the pictures?


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2008)

redbug said:


> Do we need a tinboats sign in the pictures?



LOL No!

I TRUST people will use pics caught in 2008.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 7, 2008)

GAME ON!!!!!! :wink: Good luck to everyone


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow those are some serious prizes! Good luck to everybody


----------



## SMDave (Jan 7, 2008)

A Curado or Revo??!!! Dude are you crazy?! Lol :shock:


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2008)

SMDave said:


> A Curado or Revo??!!! Dude are you crazy?! Lol :shock:



Only the best for the best!


----------



## bcritch (Jan 7, 2008)

Great contest with outstanding prizes Jim.

I'm glad I can particiapte this year. I'm going to have to take some pictures this year


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, sounds great! Crap, it's 70 degrees here today and I had to go to work instead of fish! :shock:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah me too 71 here today and all I could think about was hitting the water someplace. LOL


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 7, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> Yeah me too 71 here today and all I could think about was hitting the water someplace. LOL



I feel Spring fever setting-in early! lol


----------



## redbug (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't wait I'm gonna fish in many places over the year and hope to bag some bass in all of them

Fla in Feb.
Maryland in April
Illinois and Kentucky in may/June
Pa and NJ in July Aug.
It's gonna be game on this year\\\Wayne


----------



## Zman (Jan 7, 2008)

:shock: 

Those prizes are insane Jim! Good luck everyone.


----------



## little anth (Jan 8, 2008)

wow im gunna go hardcore this year.lol jk great prizes jim good luck guys


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow, the winner is gonna have a tough choice between those three reels. With those prizes the competition will surely be stiff. Good Luck everyone


----------



## mtnman (Jan 9, 2008)

good luck everyone! I see muskie magic about to happen. Im tuning up my magic rod right now!


----------

